# Cool Auto Diorama Kits



## Stangfreak

*I picked up these 1/24 scale dio kits at my local hobby shop for 13.99 each... I thought the price was great !!!*




























*These are some of the dio pieces that came with a "Great Garages" kit !!!*


----------



## 69Stang

13.99 each? Wow, what a deal! I will have to keep an eye open as well, what store? Maybe it's in my area as well!


----------



## jaybird 52

which local hobby shop you get these at:thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat

I have three of those kits,paid more than that on line.Great products.


----------



## harristotle

I would love to find that second set!


----------

